# Rice Flour in shakes?



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Need a Gluten Free alternative to Oats that is portable, to be added to shakes when at work which will be mixed in a hand shaker (no blender).

I have tried Gluten free Oatmeal but it gives me indigestion for hours, leading me to the conclusion I am not getting on well with Oat Gluten either!

Naturally there is Maltodextrin, but I would rather eat a whole food if possible.

Have thought about using Rice Flour? Has anyone used this at all? Does it mix well in fluid? Will it turn a shake into snot?

Also thought about using Quinoa, but can't see it mixing in and being anything other than a gloopy mess at the bottom of the shaker, same with Brown Rice.

Any thoughts?

SD


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Cornflour

texture is a little weird though.

You can get things like millet flakes as well in H&B


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Could you not bring some banana's with you and just eat them and drink your shake?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't wait for some one giving an answer SD


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

cornflour, garam flour (think this may be wheat no its chickpeas) or barley (ground)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

PhD do a low gi carb powder called waxy vol, basically is waxy barley starch, 2kg for £14 and you can get it flavoured or unflavoured.

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3665/1/PhD-Nutrition-Waxy-Vol-:-2Kg-with-FREE-Monster-Shaker.html


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

£14 for 2kg is a bit expensive comparing with oats


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

buckwheat flour mate, its what i use


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

does it mix well will cold water or milk?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

akalatengo said:


> £14 for 2kg is a bit expensive comparing with oats


yeh but the op cant use oats, better than nothing I suppose


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I have just being reading about it and id definitely a good product

cheers


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


> Could you not bring some banana's with you and just eat them and drink your shake?


Yes and I do, though I would rather have a Low GI starch to add.



smaj210 said:


> cornflour, garam flour (think this may be wheat no its chickpeas) or barley (ground)


Barley contains Gluten thats no good, cornflour would definately make a snot shake lol. I have some Garam flour, will try that thankyou! :thumbup1:



Merat said:


> PhD do a low gi carb powder called waxy vol, basically is waxy barley starch, 2kg for £14 and you can get it flavoured or unflavoured.
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3665/1/PhD-Nutrition-Waxy-Vol-:-2Kg-with-FREE-Monster-Shaker.html


Thanks mate I will definately check that out!



hilly said:


> buckwheat flour mate, its what i use


Thats great Hilly, will look for it at H&B, is that where you get yours?

Thanks for all responses

SD


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Activated barley. Expensive, but probably the best slow release carb supplement. Palatinose is nice to mix, taste and cook with but it's basically 50% fructose so possibly not the best in high amounts.

Not that I've tried it, but for something natural I'd go with hillys suggestion of buckwheat flour... great nutritional profile.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i got mine off the internet pal, dove i think something like 2 uid a kilo so pretty cheap. my local health store does it but twice the price.

dtlv yeh the activated barley looks good to me to but a little to costly to justify it. i find the buckwheat does the job


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> buckwheat flour mate, its what i use


And me, started today and love it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mines the Doves ones aswel, got mine from www.holosfoods.com


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Mines the Doves ones aswel, got mine from www.holosfoods.com


Thanks Kieron that answered my next two questions :thumb:

Does it mix well? or turn into snot?

SD


----------

